# MARC JACOBS splash



## MisaMayah (Sep 20, 2008)

has anyone smelt these?
The Pear one and the Grapefruit one sounds lovely...

Sephora: Marc Jacobs Marc Jacobs Splash - Pear: Women's Fragrance


----------

